# Unable to perform MAKE BUILDWORLD on FreeBSD 7.2



## carltonfsck (Nov 14, 2009)

Greetings all.  I'm having this issue and I've been Googling for a couple of weeks now with no resolution thus far.  I'm hoping that someone may shed some light on this issue.  After syncing my source tree via CVSUP, I attempted to MAKE BUILDWORLD.  However, after about 40 mins of compiling it'll stop because of this error....

{{Prior lines chopped off}}

```
magic, 80984: Warning offset `@' invalid
magic, 80984: Warning type `@' invalid
magic, 80985: Warning offset `text' invalid
magic, 80985: Warning type `text' invalid
magic, 80986: Warning offset `@@' invalid
magic, 80986: Warning type `@@' invalid
mkmagic: Printf format `
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libmagic.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
{root}-#
```

I made sure that I have all sources and kernel installed.  However, still can't figure out what's wrong here.

I'm running FreeBSD v7.2-RELEASE and this is my first attempt at updating since installation.

Thanks in advance for the assistance.


Regards,

CarltonFsck


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 14, 2009)

show your cvsup file you used to update source tree

it should look something similar to this

```
#*default host=cvsup.freebsd.org
#*default host=cvsup.free.bsd.lv
*default host=cvsup.lv.freebsd.org
*default base=/usr
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress

src-all
```
using this i update my sources to FreeBSD-8-RC3 from Latvian mirror


----------



## carltonfsck (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Killasmurf86,

Here's my cvsup-src file....

```
*default host=cvsup11.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_2
*default delete use-rel-suffix

*default compress

src-all
```

Our cvsup files are nearly similar, except for one line.  The 'DEFAULT BASE' line.  My default is /var/db, whereas yours is /usr.  Should that really matter?  Afterall, I copied my cvsup-src file from examples in the /usr/share/examples/cvsup directory.


----------



## User23 (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont think the "base" will be your problem


```
# base=/var/db
#               This specifies the root where CVSup will store information
#               about the collections you have transferred to your system.
#               A setting of "/var/db" will generate this information in
#               /var/db/sup.  You can override the "base" setting on the
#               command line with cvsup's "-b base" option.  This directory
#               must exist in order to run CVSup.
```

Check the time and date of the server. Sometimes you get unexpected errors through the wrong system time. Use e.g. "ntpdate" to set the correct time and start with cvsup stable-supfile again.


----------



## carltonfsck (Nov 17, 2009)

I have ntpdate and ntpd set to start at bootup.  Checked my /var/log/messages to verify this.  Also changed CVSUP to use the stable-supfile, but I'm still seeing this error when running MAKE BUILDWORLD.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 17, 2009)

Delete /usr/src/ and grab the source again. Next, delete everything in /usr/obj/. Turn off ccache if you're using it. Remove /etc/src.conf and /etc/make.conf. Then try again.

By the way, which arch are you using?


----------



## crsd (Nov 17, 2009)

Removing whole /usr/src isn't necessary, removing libmagic files should be enough


----------



## carltonfsck (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm using i386 arch.  It was noted that ccache was already off.  I removed /usr/obj, only deleted /usr/src/lib/libmagic, removed anything in /etc/make.conf that pertained to CVSUP and attempted to grab the source again.  In this case, it only fetched /libmagic.  However, it still didn't work.


----------



## carltonfsck (Nov 17, 2009)

Going to try to remove /usr/src completely and attempt it again.  I will post either way after it's done.


----------



## carltonfsck (Nov 17, 2009)

After completely removing /usr/src and fetching the source from scratch it worked!!   Thanks to all who assisted.  But Thank You Dennylin93 for that suggestion.  

-Cf


----------



## kenorb (Oct 20, 2010)

I've the same problem with FreeBSD 8.1


```
magic, 84452: Warning: offset `text' invalid
magic, 84452: Warning: type `text' invalid
magic, 84453: Warning: offset `@@' invalid
magic, 84453: Warning: type `@@' invalid
mkmagic: could not find any magic files!
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libmagic.
*** Error code 1
```
Why does it happen? I tried already 5 times to clear and build everything from scratch. I'll try tomorrow to remove /usr/src and build again ;/


----------



## phoenix (Oct 20, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> show your cvsup file you used to update source tree
> 
> ```
> *default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_0
> ...



Uhm, no, that would update your sources to 8.0-RELEASE + security patches.

tag=RELENG_8 before 8.0 was released would get you the RCs.

If that tag (RELENG_8_0) is getting you an RC version, then you should contact the people running the cvsup server to let them know it's broken.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 20, 2010)

carltonfsck said:
			
		

> Our cvsup files are nearly similar, except for one line.  The 'DEFAULT BASE' line.  My default is /var/db, whereas yours is /usr.  Should that really matter?  Afterall, I copied my cvsup-src file from examples in the /usr/share/examples/cvsup directory.



When cvsup had to be installed via the ports tree, the default base was /usr.

When csup (C version of cvsup) was imported into the base OS, the default base was changed to /var/db to fit better with hier(7).


----------

